# Mavs have easiest remaining schedule among West teams



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> DONUT 1: Courtesy of the Mavs’ stats-keeping geniuses at mavstats: Dallas has the weakest remaining schedule of any Western Conference team at .478. That’s also the third weakest schedule in the NBA.
> 
> Which team has the hardest schedule? That would be Denver at .539, which just happens to be the team as likely as any to spend the second half of the season dueling Dallas for the second and third seeds in the playoffs.
> 
> http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2468


We will see how much it really means. If the Mavs can get the second seed in the West, that would help a lot for the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> We will see how much it really means. If the Mavs can get the second seed in the West, that would help a lot for the playoffs.


I don't know about that. I would probably prefer to see them spend more time on the road....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't know about that. I would probably prefer to see them spend more time on the road....


You don't wanna have to buy tickets?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh my goodness, that article says that the suns have lost EIGHTEEN games in a row on nationally televised tnt... thats insanity!! they used to be lethal on those thursday night games


----------

